# What is this called?



## Gremmy (29 Sep 2020)

These are planer blade/knife height adjustment screws that engage with the slots in the blade/knife.

One is particularly shabby and has been bodged as I assume the original went AWOL, this is how the machine came. There isn't really enough metal left to cut the slot deeper with grinding disc.

What are they named? I can't seem to find any? It's BSF thread and a solid piece. 

I can't fabricate with BSF threaded bar and braze on a washer as I don't have the tools 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Yojevol (29 Sep 2020)

What size thread is it? It looks to be 7/32" by scaling it off the rule. Does the thread need to go right up to the underside of the shoulder?
Brian


----------



## TheTiddles (29 Sep 2020)

I’d suggest anyone 10% competent with a metal lathe can make you some more pretty easily, probably not expensive if you find a little place
Aidan


----------



## Gremmy (29 Sep 2020)

Yojevol said:


> What size thread is it? It looks to be 7/32" by scaling it off the rule. Does the thread need to go right up to the underside of the shoulder?
> Brian



Hi Brian,

It’s 1/4” BSF - I’ve put a tap through the hole and it’s matches thread pattern.

No the thread doesn’t need to go all the way up to the shoulder.


----------



## Gremmy (29 Sep 2020)

TheTiddles said:


> I’d suggest anyone 10% competent with a metal lathe can make you some more pretty easily, probably not expensive if you find a little place
> Aidan



Ahh I thought you were volunteering there Aiden!  

it’s hard to find places like that where I’m not going to be charged silly money for such a small part..


----------



## sunnybob (29 Sep 2020)

You can be sure to get them on ebay.
look for slotted (or slot head) machine screws in 1/4" bsf


----------



## Gremmy (29 Sep 2020)

Hi sunnybob,

I can’t be sure to find one on eBay. Ive had a very thorough look for some days but I’m not sure what this type of screw is called hence the title name of my initial post.

It’s like a cheese head Machine screw with an extra wide shoulder below the head for fitting into the planer blade/knife slot. 

If you can find me one on eBay, I’ll eat my hat


----------



## hawkeyefxr (29 Sep 2020)

Try this place to make the bits you want they are in Addlestone.
*Holman Engineering Co. Ltd*
Units 6
Kings Road Works
New Haw
Addlestone
Surrey
KT15 3BG
Tel: 01932 353555
Fax: 01932 353666
E-Mail: [email protected]








Precision Engineering - Precision Engineers - Machinists - UK


Precision engineering services including milling, turning, honing, bead blasting, grinding, and spark erosion. Other services include remanufacture and the restoration of components for classic and veteran cars.




www.holman-engineering.co.uk





Might be best to go along personally i have always found that way you get to talk to someone that knows what he's talking about.


----------



## sunnybob (29 Sep 2020)

__





Self-Tapping Screws


Also know as... Sheet Metal Screws, these screws are available in zinc-plated carbon steel and stainless steel. A self-tapping screw requires a pre-drilled pilot hole from the correct size drill. Recommended drill bit sizes vary, depending on the diameter of screw to be used, type of screw, and...



almabolt.com




Filister head. That seems to be an americanism, but it should get you to correct items


----------



## Yojevol (29 Sep 2020)

Hi Gremmy,
between me and my mate Bill we could make them for you. Send me a PM and we'll see what we can arrange
Brian


----------

